# How-to Video: Electric Motorcycle presentation



## MarxNutz (Apr 5, 2008)

Excellent primer on DIY electric motorcycle building! I recognized some of the methods I am using on my project!  GMTA it seems!  I've already bookmarked your website for future reference! Thanks!


----------



## BenNelson (Jul 27, 2007)

Here's some more videos of me actually working on that motorcycle.

http://www.youtube.com/user/BenjaminNelson#grid/user/13F22AD07CD2F8CA


----------

